# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Accertamento sintetico periodo 2007 e 2008

## volpone10

Ciao a tutti,
un mio assistito ha ricevuto dall'ade un accertamento sintetico basato principalmente sulla prima casa, inferiore a 120mq, un locale in fitto per la sua attività e su tre automobili di cui una dismessa per l'acquisto dell'altra (quindi ora sono 2 auto) ma che per un mese rientrava nel periodo di accertamento. 
mi sapete dire su cosa devo battere principalmente per difendere il mio assistito? eventuale documentazione da presentare sia all'ade che nel caso in commissione... 
grazie!

----------


## paolab

> Ciao a tutti,
> un mio assistito ha ricevuto dall'ade un accertamento sintetico basato principalmente sulla prima casa, inferiore a 120mq, un locale in fitto per la sua attività e su tre automobili di cui una dismessa per l'acquisto dell'altra (quindi ora sono 2 auto) ma che per un mese rientrava nel periodo di accertamento. 
> mi sapete dire su cosa devo battere principalmente per difendere il mio assistito? eventuale documentazione da presentare sia all'ade che nel caso in commissione... 
> grazie!

  il discorso è un pò lungo... difficile da trattare su un forum... bisognerebbe vedere bene le carte... a quale annualità si riferisce? locale in affitto per l'attività non deve entrare nel calcolo. abitazione inferiore 120 mq. + due auto non comporta un reddito elevatissimo, ma il contribuente quanto ha dichiarato?

----------


## volpone10

> il discorso è un pò lungo... difficile da trattare su un forum... bisognerebbe vedere bene le carte... a quale annualità si riferisce? locale in affitto per l'attività non deve entrare nel calcolo. abitazione inferiore 120 mq. + due auto non comporta un reddito elevatissimo, ma il contribuente quanto ha dichiarato?

  anni 2007 e 2008 il fitto non è stato calcolato. l'abitazione è di 112 mq due auto da 21 e 22 HP diesel... reddito dichiarato basso, nonostante miei consigli contrarissimi... 
sono auto prese una in leasing e una con finanziamento...

----------


## robil

> anni 2007 e 2008 il fitto non è stato calcolato. l'abitazione è di 112 mq due auto da 21 e 22 HP diesel... reddito dichiarato basso, nonostante miei consigli contrarissimi... 
> sono auto prese una in leasing e una con finanziamento...

  L'accertamento sintetico, in questo caso si tratta di redditometro, determina l'ammontare  minimo di reddito imponibile in capo al contribuente in base a un calcolo "matematico" che deriva dal possesso di determinati beni o servizi ben individuati in un decreto ministeriale. Le abitazioni e le auto rientrano tra questi beni. 
Nel caso specifico occorre verificare il calcolo e quindi l'anno di acquisto immobile e delle auto. Per gli anni indicati si rientra nel vecchio redditometro pertanto l'abitazione si presume produca reddito pari al 20% (si ripartisce in 5 anni) al netto di eventuali mutui. Per le auto occorre verificare il reddito sintetico in base all'anno di immatricolazione. Anche per le auto ovviamente si potrà eccepire che sono state acquistate in leasing o a rate. 
L'agenzia delle entrate ha l'obbligo di considerare i redditi sia del contribuente che del suo nucleo familiare. L'intero reddito del nucleo andrà confrontato con il reddito sintetico e solo se inferiore darà luogo ad accertamento definitivo. 
Purtroppo si tratta di presunzione legale relativa e quindi salvo prova contraria del contribuente il reddito sintetico determinato viene attribuito al contribuente e dovrà pagare imposte e sanzioni conseguenti.

----------


## roby

sono d'accordo su tutto; anche sul fatto che si tratta di presunzione legale relativa e che occorre la prova contraria... ma ci si può provare... certo che aver dichiarato un reddito molto basso è un bruttissimo biglietto da visita. In tali casi la difesa non può essere sui valori e sui calcoli quanto invece, in generale, sul metodo redditometrico che è un sistema molto criticabile...
*** 
per fare i calcoli ti posso consigliare il software che usiamo sempre noi e che costa molto poco: 
- Redditometro 2008-2009 clicca QUI
- Redditometro 2006 - 2007 - CLICCA qui
*** 
da valutare bene l'ipotesi di trovare un accordo con l'agenzia e chiudere tutto pagando sanzioni ridotte ed evitando il difficile contenzioso

----------


## volpone10

> L'accertamento sintetico, in questo caso si tratta di redditometro, determina l'ammontare  minimo di reddito imponibile in capo al contribuente in base a un calcolo "matematico" che deriva dal possesso di determinati beni o servizi ben individuati in un decreto ministeriale. Le abitazioni e le auto rientrano tra questi beni. 
> Nel caso specifico occorre verificare il calcolo e quindi l'anno di acquisto immobile e delle auto. Per gli anni indicati si rientra nel vecchio redditometro pertanto l'abitazione si presume produca reddito pari al 20% (si ripartisce in 5 anni) al netto di eventuali mutui. Per le auto occorre verificare il reddito sintetico in base all'anno di immatricolazione. Anche per le auto ovviamente si potrà eccepire che sono state acquistate in leasing o a rate. 
> L'agenzia delle entrate ha l'obbligo di considerare i redditi sia del contribuente che del suo nucleo familiare. L'intero reddito del nucleo andrà confrontato con il reddito sintetico e solo se inferiore darà luogo ad accertamento definitivo. 
> Purtroppo si tratta di presunzione legale relativa e quindi salvo prova contraria del contribuente il reddito sintetico determinato viene attribuito al contribuente e dovrà pagare imposte e sanzioni conseguenti.

  grazie per la risposta. io ho trovato sul web, le tabelle con coeff e valori dei beni che cadono in accertamente, ma credo che non siano questi quelli da adoperare perchè sono gli ultimi aggiornati, dato che mi hai detto che si usano quelle vecchie per gli anni in questione.  
detto ciò, mi potete indicare dei link o file dove posso reperire le metodologie di valutazione che ha adottato l'ade in questi anni?  
grazie.

----------


## robil

> grazie per la risposta. io ho trovato sul web, le tabelle con coeff e valori dei beni che cadono in accertamente, ma credo che non siano questi quelli da adoperare perchè sono gli ultimi aggiornati, dato che mi hai detto che si usano quelle vecchie per gli anni in questione.  
> detto ciò, mi potete indicare dei link o file dove posso reperire le metodologie di valutazione che ha adottato l'ade in questi anni?  
> grazie.

  Su internet, sito agenzia e simili si trovano i decreti. Ma di anno in anno non ci sono variazioni determinanti. Certo che è bene avere sottomano i corretti coeficienti e paramentri da utilizzare per verificare l'eventuale accertamento. E' ben più importante analizzare il tutto nella sua complessità ed in base alle norme e prassi ministeriale (circolari e risoluzioni). Ho seguito diverse difese per contradditori e accertamenti sintetici (redditometro) e spesso l'agenzia non "rispetta" le procedure quindi non si esclude la possibilità di difesa anche su errori nell'accertamento. Ripeto aspetti fondametali sono la verifica dei coefficienti applicati ai beni, la considerazione di mutui o finanziamenti per l'acquisto, la considerazione dei redditi del nucleo familiare del contribuente accertato. Inoltre in questa tipologia di accertamento è ammessa ogni prova contraria pertanto anche la vendita di titoli di stato, eventuali eredità sopravvenute, un prestito di un parente o amico.. sono tutti elementi che possono contrastare l'accertamento.

----------


## volpone10

> Su internet, sito agenzia e simili si trovano i decreti. Ma di anno in anno non ci sono variazioni determinanti. Certo che è bene avere sottomano i corretti coeficienti e paramentri da utilizzare per verificare l'eventuale accertamento. E' ben più importante analizzare il tutto nella sua complessità ed in base alle norme e prassi ministeriale (circolari e risoluzioni). Ho seguito diverse difese per contradditori e accertamenti sintetici (redditometro) e spesso l'agenzia non "rispetta" le procedure quindi non si esclude la possibilità di difesa anche su errori nell'accertamento. Ripeto aspetti fondametali sono la verifica dei coefficienti applicati ai beni, la considerazione di mutui o finanziamenti per l'acquisto, la considerazione dei redditi del nucleo familiare del contribuente accertato. Inoltre in questa tipologia di accertamento è ammessa ogni prova contraria pertanto anche la vendita di titoli di stato, eventuali eredità sopravvenute, un prestito di un parente o amico.. sono tutti elementi che possono contrastare l'accertamento.

  come faccio a capire se sono stati tenuti in considerazioni leasing o acquisti rateali dei mezzi? sull'accertamento non c'è scritto nulla a riguardo. 
non riesco a trovare le tabelle con coeff e valori dei beni anni 2007 e 2008. trovo solo gli ultimi... puoi allegarmeli qui? 
grazie.

----------


## robil

> come faccio a capire se sono stati tenuti in considerazioni leasing o acquisti rateali dei mezzi? sull'accertamento non c'è scritto nulla a riguardo. 
> non riesco a trovare le tabelle con coeff e valori dei beni anni 2007 e 2008. trovo solo gli ultimi... puoi allegarmeli qui? 
> grazie.

  Esempio qui.. con semplice ricerca in un motore di ricerca Dm redditometro 2007   AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE - PROVVEDIMENTO 14 febbraio 2007 Aggiornamento, per gli anni 2006 e 2007, della tabella allegata al decreto ministeriale 10 settembre 1992 (come modificato dal decreto ministeriale 19 novembre 1992), riguardante la determinazion 
Il bene in leasing non è di proprietà del conduttore quindi nell'accertamento non può figurare in proprietà. E' necessario avere indicazioni più precise sul contenuto dell'invito al contradditorio e sulla situazione reale dei diritti in capo al soggetto verificato. 
Il pagamento rateizzato va eccepito dal contribunete fornendo all'agenzia il contratto di finanziamento.

----------


## volpone10

> Esempio qui.. con semplice ricerca in un motore di ricerca Dm redditometro 2007   AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE - PROVVEDIMENTO 14 febbraio 2007 Aggiornamento, per gli anni 2006 e 2007, della tabella allegata al decreto ministeriale 10 settembre 1992 (come modificato dal decreto ministeriale 19 novembre 1992), riguardante la determinazion 
> Il bene in leasing non è di proprietà del conduttore quindi nell'accertamento non può figurare in proprietà. E' necessario avere indicazioni più precise sul contenuto dell'invito al contradditorio e sulla situazione reale dei diritti in capo al soggetto verificato. 
> Il pagamento rateizzato va eccepito dal contribunete fornendo all'agenzia il contratto di finanziamento.

  scusa il ritardo, ero in ferie...  
questa quindi è la tabella per l'anno 2007.e per l'anno 2008 quale dovrei usare? 
avresti per caso un modello di memoria contro il sintetico che lo contesta in toto? qualche link? 
grazie.

----------


## robil

> scusa il ritardo, ero in ferie...  
> questa quindi è la tabella per l'anno 2007.e per l'anno 2008 quale dovrei usare? 
> avresti per caso un modello di memoria contro il sintetico che lo contesta in toto? qualche link? 
> grazie.

  Ehh volpone di nome e di fatto... con un po di impegno hai avuto tutte le indicazioni per reperire ciò che ti serve..  :Wink:

----------


## bel-for@libero.it

> Ciao a tutti,
> un mio assistito ha ricevuto dall'ade un accertamento sintetico basato principalmente sulla prima casa, inferiore a 120mq, un locale in fitto per la sua attività e su tre automobili di cui una dismessa per l'acquisto dell'altra (quindi ora sono 2 auto) ma che per un mese rientrava nel periodo di accertamento. 
> mi sapete dire su cosa devo battere principalmente per difendere il mio assistito? eventuale documentazione da presentare sia all'ade che nel caso in commissione... 
> grazie!

  valuta se il tuo cliente o Suoi familiari possedevano negli anni accertati o nel precedente "redditi esenti"( vendita di titoli ,  abitazioni, donazioni di parenti , vin cite ecc. insomma tutti quei redditi Che non devono essere dichiarati. in tal caso se riesci a di dimostrare il possesso di tali Somme la difesa diventa piu' agevole

----------


## stellina80

> scusa il ritardo, ero in ferie...  
> questa quindi è la tabella per l'anno 2007.e per l'anno 2008 quale dovrei usare? 
> avresti per caso un modello di memoria contro il sintetico che lo contesta in toto? qualche link? 
> grazie.

  Buongiorno, mi sono imbattuta per caso in questa discussione e volevo riporare quanto appreso in recenti esperienze da sintetico:
1) la disponiblità di abitazione principale non è un incremento patrimoniale, ma bene - indice, per cui non va divisa in quinti, ma rileva in base ai mq, ai mesi di possesso e alla % di sostenimento delle spese da parte del soggetto sottoposto a controllo.
se invece l'abitazione viene acquistata nell'anno x, allora sì che è incremento patrimoniale per quinti negli anni x, x-1, x-2, x-3, x-4.
2) per i beni detenuti in leasing o acquistati tramite finanziamento/mutuo, l'ade deve considerare solo i canoni pagati nell'anno.
3) i redditi del nucleo familiare non si possono sommare a quelli del sottoposto a controllo, al massimo i familiari possono dimostrare di concorrere in parte alle spese della famiglia, sempre però se i loro redditi sono sufficientemente capienti. ad esempio: la moglie potrebbe dichiarare di concorrere alle spese per la casa al 50% o di utilizzare anche lei l'autovettura intestata al marito; il figlio disoccupato potrebbe dichiarare che l'automobile l'ha pagata il papà, con conseguenza che l'attenzione si sposterà inevitabilmente sul papà.)

----------

